# 2015 CAOAC Convention - IBC Show May 15-17, 2015



## Lisachromis (Nov 23, 2013)

Please join us for the 2015 CAOAC Convention featuring the International Betta Congress District Sanctioned Show
https://www.facebook.com/events/1528018130767138/

May 15th - 17th 2015 - Victoria Day Weekend.

Burlington Holiday Inn and Conference Centre

Speakers

Bob Fenner
Rachel O'Leary
Ken McKeighen
Gerald Griffin
Jae Hovius

Featuring:
38 class CAOAC Show
IBC Sanctioned Betta District 6 Show
Large auction of tropical fish & supplies
Vendor Show Room
Saturday Banquet
CAOAC Annual General Meeting Sunday morning

Pricing:

$79 full Convention Ticket (includes speakers and dinner)
$39 Speakers Only
$45 Banquet Only

Pre-register and purchase your tickets online with our PayPal option

Click here to book the hotel

New this year!! Win a Free Ticket

With every pre-registered and paid for ticket by March 14 (must be received or paid online by this date) your name will go in for a draw to be reimbursed your full ticket price. Draw to be held at the CAOAC General Meeting Sunday March 15, 2015. (Tickets won through raffle draws are excluded from this draw).

Now Available - Chance to Win a Ken McKeighen painting

Another way to win!! Register and reserve your hotel room by March 14 and be entered into a draw to win an 8x10 painting from Ken McKeighen. Must be at the convention to win. To check out his artwork, go here and click on the picture of the plane to scroll through and see some of his work.


----------



## Lisachromis (Nov 23, 2013)

Here's the artwork you could win.


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

I have already purchased my ticket and booked a room 

By the way, you can come for Saturday only to hear the speaker presentations for a small fee.

Sunday is the auction, no charge for admission, all are welcome


----------



## Lisachromis (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks for that Zenin


----------



## Lisachromis (Nov 23, 2013)

There are 2 speakers Friday night as well.


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Lisachromis said:


> There are 2 speakers Friday night as well.


Nice 

Is there a schedule published on the Facebook page or on the CAOAC Convention page yet ?


----------



## Lisachromis (Nov 23, 2013)

Not yet Zenin. I have asked Ken for at least a tentative schedule to go on FB.


----------



## Lisachromis (Nov 23, 2013)

Time for a convention update!
Unfortunately, Ken McKeighen could not make it to the convention, but we will have several of his art works available during the auction on Sunday! We welcome Ray "Kingfish" as our dinner speaker at the banquet on Saturday. Ray knows everyone it seems, so it bodes well!
Schedule for the weekend (subject to change)
Friday, May 15 
3:00-8:00PM CAOAC Show Registration—Halton Hall A
4:00-7:00PM Convention Registration—Foyer
7:00-8:00PM Gerald Griffin – SMP Wild Betta Slide Show
8:15-9:15PM Rachel O’Leary – Freshwater Invertebrates: A Primer
Saturday, May 16 
8:00AM-12:00PM Show Room Open
8:30-9:30AM Jae Hovius – Fish Nutrition
9:45-10:45AM Gerald Griffin – Betta Genetics
11:00AM-12:00PM Bob Fenner - Breeding Marines
12:15-1:15PM Lunch
1:00-5:00PM Show Room Closed for Judging
1:30-2:30PM Rachel O’Leary - Choosing Interesting Inhabitants for the Planted Tank
2:45-3:45PM Bob Fenner - Putting up a New Collecting Station in Fiji
4:00-5:00PM Rachel O’Leary – An Introduction to Asian Hillstream species
6:30-7:00PM Cocktails
7:00-8:30PM Dinner
8:30-9:30PM Ray 'Kingfish' Lucas—Fish Food Fun & Friends from both sides of the Border!
Sunday, May 17 
8:00-8:30AM Continental Breakfast
8:30-9:30AM CAOAC Annual General Meeting
10:00-11:00AM BBC Auction
11:00AM-12:00PM Larissa Williams—IBC Judging standards
9:00AM-11:00AM CAOAC Auction Registration
11:00AM-5:00PM CAOAC Auction
Gold Sponsors
Amazonas
Coral Magazine

Bronze Sponsors
Martin Mills
Northfin
Paradigm Fish Food


Dealers at the convention
Big Al’s Pet Supercentre Hamilton 
Brad’s Fishroom (Paradigm Foods) 
Fish Farm Supply Co 
Lisa’s Lair Bookstore 
Martin Mills
Northfin
Shrimp Fever

Companies that donated product towards the auction
Cobalt Aquatics 
Green Pleco 
Ken McKeighen 
Ripley’s Aquarium of Canada
Seachem Laboratories, Inc.


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks Lisa !

See everyone there 

Anyone can attend the auction on Sunday


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

so does there have much on marine side?


----------



## Lisachromis (Nov 23, 2013)

It does tend to be more freshwater than marine, but that is why we asked Bob Fenner to speak. Beyond his saltwater knowledge; he's just a really fun guy to hang around. There are others who are marine there too. We want to encourage marine people to attend. We'd love to get more input from them in CAOAC as well!


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Lisachromis said:


> It does tend to be more freshwater than marine, but that is why we asked Bob Fenner to speak. Beyond his saltwater knowledge; he's just a really fun guy to hang around. There are others who are marine there too. We want to encourage marine people to attend. We'd love to get more input from them in CAOAC as well!


Hi Lisachromis, since we have the organizer, just wondering if we are not purchasing the dinner tickets, can we attend the cocktail hour or Ray Kingfish talk (that happens after dinner)?


----------



## Lisachromis (Nov 23, 2013)

If you have speaker tickets you can see Ray. I'm actually not the organizer, but I am a promoter! My husband (the organizer!) says, he has no problem with you attending the cocktail hour prior to dinner.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Does anyone have the exact address? For some reason I'm having a hard time finding it lol


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Reis said:


> Does anyone have the exact address? For some reason I'm having a hard time finding it lol


http://www.hiburlington.ca/getting_here/maps-and-directions.php

3063 South Service Rd. Burlington, Ontario, L7N 3E9

http://www.caoac.ca/convention.html


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks zenins!


----------

